# Anyone using Metformin



## beckie14 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I am trying ICSI for the third time in Dec,I will start metformin 850 in June,it so pesto help me not 
to miscarrage again.Has anyone ever used metformin, and what did it feel like?

worried


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Beckie

I'm taking metformin for my 2nd cycle and we're also doing ICSI this time. Tbh I read so much about the horrible side effects of metformin I nearly didn't take it! I haven't had any side effects and def no sign of the infamous 'metbum' and if anything I've been constipated rather than anything else. Haven't lost any weight either! I take 3 x 500mg of the slow release form daily. My GP said that the slow release is better and lessens the side effects so maybe that is why I haven't had any. I'm taking it for weight control, PCOS and recurrent miscarriage - hopefully it will give me good quality eggs as last cycle only 2 fertilised out of 7 collected.

If you go on the PCOS thread you may get more replies about it.


----------

